# Self Control!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I took Mauser with me to go pick up some unwanted meat (for the dogs). Driving home with him in the back fo the van laying next to the bags of frozen stuff, he stuck his nose in to see what it was but left with when I said Leave It.

Took the scenic route home - about 45 minutes and then remembered I had to drop off the paperwork for my last two fosters.

Swing by the house, run in to get the paperwork, quick check of email and then get sucked into the internet vortex (mostly THIS board!).

10 minutes later I remember I'm supposed to be heading somewhere ... and that Mauser was still in the van!! (It's only 55 outside).

I run out, expecting to find only remnants of the food but he NEVER touched it!

So we drive over to the rescue place to drop off paperwork and then I decide to swing by a local shelter someone had asked me to check into. I go in and again, lose track of time. Sudden;y realize it's been over 20 minutes and M was STILL in the van!!

And the food was STILL untouched!!

Guess I'm used to my Cocker Spaniel who doesn't even wait for me to shut the door before he's searching for edibles.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, that's impressive! Way to go Mauser!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

SOMEBODY is very respectful of his momma!!

I have to say not Miss Sierra, she'd be chomping.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

Wow! I am very impressed. How did you teach that kind of self control? I can't get Jazz to look at me when she is focused on something else.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

impressive 
not to sure if my 2 would be as respectful


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Hella GSD would leave it and hide Boxer butt head would have eaten everything including the plastic bag!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Wow! I'm impressed too


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Way to go Mauser!!


----------

